# Crappy BP Clones?



## MrWhoopee (Aug 7, 2021)

All of the BP clones and similar vertical mills that I've used, seen or heard about were at least decent quality. Does anyone know of a brand (past or present) that fits the description of "import junk"? Not asking about parts availability, just quality of manufacture.


----------



## Larry$ (Aug 7, 2021)

Never had a BP. Just a Jet, made in Taiwan. It seems fine for my use. 2004 machine that I've had for 10 years. Replaced the VS belt.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 7, 2021)

I have run a few BP's in my career and clones, can't kick the clones I've run nor the ACRA clone that I own now.........


----------



## darkzero (Aug 7, 2021)

Ganesh. There's a Ganesh dealer down the street from me, used say Ganesh on the building but has since changed to Expand Machinery. The local college when I attended had a few BPs, a Sharp, & a Ganesh. I never got to use the Ganesh cause it was always broken down. One thing would get fixed, something else would break. The toolroom guy hated that thing, said it was one of the worst machines they've ever had.

To be fair, not sure if it was just inexperienced students that were breaking it but none of the other mills (vertical & horizontal) were ever out of commision while I was there. Most of the BPs were borderline clapped out too. And again I never got to use that Ganesh & never took a close look at it either. It could have just been a lemon also if there's such a thing for machinery. The Sharp was really nice, new students didn't get to use it so I would imagine new students didn't get to use the Ganesh either cause it was a newer machine.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 7, 2021)

Not your question, but supportive of that, my "Rutland" BP clone has been nothing other than completely reliable, and as far as I can tell, 100% compatible with the real thing.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 7, 2021)

I had a Clausing Kondia down at a former employer years back that I thought wasn't a quality piece . I prefer the real Bridgeports or a nice Lagun FTV2 for the go to mills . I have an Enco step pulley next to me in here at work now and like it with its 2 speed motor . 30 feet away sit Bridgeports , Laguns and Alliants . I would love to get my hands on another FTV2 one day , I have one in mind if it ever happens .


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 7, 2021)

When it comes to Bridgeport vs Lagun, I think Bridgeport is the crappy clone... but I'm biased.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 7, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> When it comes to Bridgeport vs Lagun, I think Bridgeport is the crappy clone... but I'm biased.



I loved my FTV2 .  Probably the mill I should have kept . Like I said , I have my eye on one .


----------



## Tmate (Aug 8, 2021)

I had a 6" x 26" Enco bench knee mill for over 25 years.  For what it was, I never had any problems with it.  The early Enco mills were made in Taiwan - not sure about today's models.  They all look the same, so it's tough to tell.

Sold it a few weeks ago for more than I paid for it new.  Of course, that's inflation.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 8, 2021)

I've had my BP series 1VS now for probably 15yrs, and it's always done everything I've asked of it. Other than the big Gorton mill, it's the only one I have any real experience on, so can't really comment on the clones. Did some work on the lead screws, and nuts, to tighten things up, and replaced the oiler lines and and added two more ports. Have never had to touch the head.  Mike


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 8, 2021)

darkzero said:


> Ganesh. There's a Ganesh dealer down the street from me, used say Ganesh on the building but has since changed to Expand Machinery. The local college when I attended had a few BPs, a Sharp, & a Ganesh. I never got to use the Ganesh cause it was always broken down. One thing would get fixed, something else would break. The toolroom guy hated that thing, said it was one of the worst machines they've ever had.
> 
> To be fair, not sure if it was just inexperienced students that were breaking it but none of the other mills (vertical & horizontal) were ever out of commision while I was there. Most of the BPs were borderline clapped out too. And again I never got to use that Ganesh & never took a close look at it either. It could have just been a lemon also if there's such a thing for machinery. The Sharp was really nice, new students didn't get to use it so I would imagine new students didn't get to use the Ganesh either cause it was a newer machine.


Now we've entered a whole new realm, Indian (dot, not feather) machines. I only recently heard of Ganesh and will admit to being skeptical. Not surprising that they've changed their name to something less culturally specific. Ganesh is the elephant-headed Hindu god. I suspect they will follow the pattern of Japan, Taiwan, Korea and China, with early products being less than stellar but with rapid increases in quality as the reviews come in. Maybe.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 8, 2021)

I looked at an Alliant and a Trump before settling on a genuine Bridgeport from the same seller.  The price for the imports was a little less than the BP.  He had no issues with either of the import machines after 20 years of use.  I settled on the Bridgeport so I could say "I have a Bridgeport", not "I have a mill that's a copy of a Bridgeport".  In use, they likely perform the same.

Bruce


----------



## projectnut (Aug 8, 2021)

The only mill knee I've personally owned is a Bridgeport.  In my professional life I've run Bridgeport's, Sharp's,, Tree's and even a Webb.  Of all of them I liked the Tree's for ease of use, and the Webb for size and power.

I took a class at the local technical college several years ago when I was looking for a surface grinder for the shop.  At the time they were flush with cash and it showed.  In one shop they had about a dozen Series 1 machines and 4 Pro Tracks.  in another shop they had another dozen Series 1 machines and several  Bridgeport Series 2 machines. 

Throughout the school they had in the neighborhood of 60 Bridgeport machines and they all looked like brand new.  When I asked how they kept them in such pristine condition I was told they usually send out ten or so each summer to be "refurbished".  The longest they go without returning to the rebuilder is 6 years.

Maybe I should have put mine in one of the shops for a few days to see if they would have sent it out to be refurbished.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 8, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> I looked at an Alliant and a Trump before settling on a genuine Bridgeport from the same seller.  The price for the imports was a little less than the BP.  He had no issues with either of the import machines after 20 years of use.  I settled on the Bridgeport so I could say "I have a Bridgeport", not "I have a mill that's a copy of a Bridgeport".  In use, they likely perform the same.
> 
> Bruce


If you bought a Trump mill you'd have to buy 2 mills.  The trump mill would only be able to move the table to the right.  You'd need a Pelosi or Schumer mill next to it since they would only move to the left.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 8, 2021)

Jet


----------



## Provincial (Nov 23, 2022)

Back in the mid-1980's, I bought a used Ram (Ramco) Bridgeport clone.  It was made in Taiwan, had chrome ways, and was practically unused.  The prior owner had used it in his shop that repaired farm equipment.  I put it in my 3-car garage-sized shop, but never ran it because I didn't have 3-phase power and never got around to installing a converter system.  

A couple of my friends started a machine shop, and I loaned them the mill to help them get going.  They used it a little, and about five years later bought a real Bridgeport and returned the Ram to me. Again, it sat for years.

My friends had told me that the quill "bounced around" and eventually, I checked it out.  The quill would move if you applied side pressure to it.  I dismantled things enough to get measurements, and determined that the quill was fine, but the bore of the head was tapered, and about .005" oversize at the bottom end.  

I finally got around to addressing that problem.  I had the quill hard chromed about .010" oversize, and took the head to a precision machinery repair shop that honed the bore to match the quill.  Now everything was tight.

About ten years later (I started a business, got married, and started a family) I got my electrical service upgraded to 3-phase 240 Volt.  I wired up the Ram, and it works perfectly.  In essence, I have a brand new mill!  I recently bought a 3-axis DRO, and will be installing it soon.

So my Bridgeport clone started out as a crappy copy, and is now a perfectly good machine.


----------

